# Winter white male - up for foster



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Unfortunately after much arguing over my little dwarfie, he will sadly have to go, well to foster. My dad doesn't mind him, but my mom seems to think that my room smells all the time, regardless that I clean him out at least once a week and disinfect cage blah blah blah.

He is 8 months old, still a little skittish, however doesn't bite most of the time I have been given a deadline of this coming Monday - so the 14th June.

I can travel a certain distance, up to 20 miles one way. He will come with cage (Savic Rody), with flying saucer, food bowl, water bottle. He also has a little tub of chinchilla dust as he seems to like it. He doesn't have many toys  He is currently fed on Harry Hamster, which is running out.

The foster would be for a minimum of 30 weeks... until my OH has gotten through his basic, and we have moved to Colchester.

I live near Camberley, Surrey. If you can help it would be much appreciated


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Been crossposted to ALUK


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you can't find anyone, and can get him to me in Cranleigh, Surrey, i'll foster for you.

I do have dogs and cats though, and whilst they have always been around small furries you might not be comfortable with that.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind travelling to Cranleigh, is only about 45 mins drive from mine. I have no problem with him being around dogs and cats, however he will bite if he sees a cat or dog. I made the mistake of taking him out of his cage as Holly came running up the stairs... hmm. PM me with your house number and postcode and I will get back to you Sunday eve.


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi

My winter white hamster died yesterday 

I wouldn't mind fostering the hammy

I am based in Accrington. Postcode BB5.
We have cats but will make sure they are not in the room when played with.
Let me know if you would consider me to foster him. x

EDIT: REALLY SORRY JUST SEEN YOUR OTHER POST YOUR TOO TOO FAR  GoodLuck In Finding a foster home x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ha, I wouldn't've been too far if I had reaslised last week. My OH lives near Clitheroe, so BB7.


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

crap.. i was thinking i so clitheroe but wasnt sure it was the one near me!

Im going there today to pick up a hamster cage too.

Gutted.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh. Well, maybe I should've posted this last week haha! Drove up 2 weeks ago and last week, first to pick up OH and Holly, second to take them home again.

Hammy has gone to foster now though, until Oct time when hopefully I manage to move out


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Hammy has gone to foster now though, until Oct time when hopefully I manage to move out


I'm so pleased this has a happy ending ...hope everything works out for you hun  x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nonnie is a legend  As is Mr Brown who decided he wanted to stare at the hammy as soon as we got him inside the house


----------

